# Supplemental feeding for deer during turkey season...



## whitetaco02 (Mar 2, 2009)

We are wanting to start a supplemental feeding program and was wondering about the legality of it with turkey season coming up.  

Do any of you all run into this problem?  

Now is the time to get the protein to the deer and that is our main concern.  

What do we do about the turkeys?  

If I hear one firing off I don't want to worry about whether or not he is too close to the feeder or not but I also don't want a ticket either.


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 2, 2009)

You have got to realize that its not a 200 yard and out of sight rule with turkeys....Its the officers discretion...


----------



## cpowel10 (Mar 2, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> You have got to realize that its not a 200 yard and out of sight rule with turkeys....Its the officers discretion...



Yep.  Because of this I am only running a feeder on one piece of property.  I don't turkey hunt on that piece of our land, and it also seems to have the best deer hunting.  It worked out good.  

I wouldn't hunt within several hundred yards just in case though.  The further you are the better


----------



## whitetaco02 (Mar 2, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> You have got to realize that its not a 200 yard and out of sight rule with turkeys....Its the officers discretion...



That is what I was afraid of.


----------



## j_seph (Mar 2, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> You have got to realize that its not a 200 yard and out of sight rule with turkeys....Its the officers discretion...


 Exactly, we had some guys had 2 feeders out last year and the Warden pretty much said he could get us anywhere on the property for it if he wanted. I told him where it was at and he came down and looked at it and the lay of our land and basically told us as long as we were not this such,such area we would be fine but if we got into this area we could help out the county


----------



## whitetaco02 (Mar 2, 2009)

cpowel10 said:


> Yep.  Because of this I am only running a feeder on one piece of property.  I don't turkey hunt on that piece of our land, and it also seems to have the best deer hunting.  It worked out good.
> 
> I wouldn't hunt within several hundred yards just in case though.  The further you are the better




We lost 900 acres (8 member got out due to economy) and so we are left with 600 acres to focus all of our efforts on.  We are not baiters and go 100% by the law.  We just want to help the deer out as well egally.  After turkey season is too late to supplemental feed for deer.  They need the protein now!


----------



## straightshooter (Mar 2, 2009)

The warden who controls the region around my club in SC told us that any supplemental feeding on our property would constitute baiting for the whole tract.  We were specifically asking about a 400 acre tract that holds lots of turkeys.  His theory is that turkeys from off the property could come to the property for the feed.  That would therfore constitute baiting, even if you killed the bird a quarter mile from the feeder.

Funny thing is that it is legal to hunt deer over bait in SC.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Mar 2, 2009)

j_seph said:


> Exactly, we had some guys had 2 feeders out last year and the Warden pretty much said he could get us anywhere on the property for it if he wanted. I told him where it was at and he came down and looked at it and the lay of our land and basically told us as long as we were not this such,such area we would be fine but if we got into this area we could help out the county



Now this is in the planning stages right now as we have not even bought the feed yet.  This weekend I will know more.  I hunt with some of the best guys you could ever want to hunt with so hopefully we will be able to come up with something. (without helping out the county)


----------



## Thebody (Mar 2, 2009)

whitetaco02 said:


> Now this is in the planning stages right now as we have not even bought the feed yet.  This weekend I will know more.  I hunt with some of the best guys you could ever want to hunt with so hopefully we will be able to come up with something. (without helping out the county)



If you have good plots in place you should be ok.  Clover is high in protien and if you have mineral licks out, the deer should be getting what they need.  Things should be blooming and starting to grow soon. Browse should be picking up.   

I own a small tract of land so my feeding program is basically used to keep the deer in the area.  It's hard to turn it off when you know the does need all the extra nutrition for the fawns to develop.  But I want to turkey hunt and I refuse to help out the county.


----------



## HUNTIN4LIFE (Mar 2, 2009)

Build some covered troughs and put some high protein pellet type feed designed for deer in them.  I think if you did this, no game warden would believe it was intended to bait a bird.


----------



## GrandSlamHunter (Mar 3, 2009)

HUNTIN4LIFE said:


> Build some covered troughs and put some high protein pellet type feed designed for deer in them.  I think if you did this, no game warden would believe it was intended to bait a bird.



I asked a local warden about this because I have never seen turkeys eating protein pellets out of a trough. His answer was that if the pellets contained anything that turkeys eat, it would be considered baiting. I decided it just wasn't worth all the hassle if I was going to turkey hunt.


----------



## Gadget (Mar 3, 2009)

Most Game Wardens will consider the entire property to be baited, the 200yd rule is only for deer.


Solution; don't feed deer during turkey season, not if you plan on turkey hunting on it legally.


----------



## bowtie (Mar 3, 2009)

the dnr rules don't any different on the distance for turkey....i thought it was the same as deer......i guess they change it for their benefit....just away for the state to get money......it needs to be in writing.....not guessing what is legal and what is not.....i personally don't think the dnr cares for the wildlife just the money.....but that is my opinion


----------



## gspbrad (Mar 3, 2009)

What if your property joins another property that baits with no physical separation. Is your property baited then?


----------



## Thebody (Mar 3, 2009)

bowtie said:


> the dnr rules don't any different on the distance for turkey....i thought it was the same as deer......i guess they change it for their benefit....just away for the state to get money......it needs to be in writing.....not guessing what is legal and what is not.....i personally don't think the dnr cares for the wildlife just the money.....but that is my opinion



I don't think it is about money, although the tickets go to the state and not the DNR directly.  It is up to their discretion and sometimes they probably get it wrong.  

My opinion:  Turkey hunting is different, you are not sitting in a stand over a bait pile enticing deer to come in.  But if you have bait out while turkey hunting and can call the bird off or enroute to the pile, it's baiting.  If you have bait 400 yards from you and are calling them in...it's baiting.  If "you know" the bait is there and it increases the chances of bringing in birds for you to call in...it's baiting.


----------



## bowtie (Mar 6, 2009)

Thebody said:


> I don't think it is about money, although the tickets go to the state and not the DNR directly.  It is up to their discretion and sometimes they probably get it wrong.
> 
> My opinion:  Turkey hunting is different, you are not sitting in a stand over a bait pile enticing deer to come in.  But if you have bait out while turkey hunting and can call the bird off or enroute to the pile, it's baiting.  If you have bait 400 yards from you and are calling them in...it's baiting.  If "you know" the bait is there and it increases the chances of bringing in birds for you to call in...it's baiting.


i agree baiting is baiting.....but they need guidelines....not whatever the officer wants to use....but i supplement feed all year for the deer....so i can't hunt the turkeys on my land....like it was mentioned earlier....if the land next to me has bait on it...i can't hunt my property


----------



## buffbenj (Mar 31, 2009)

I am very disappointed in the State of Georgia regarding this baiting issue. Basically any supplement you put out for deer or turkey, be it minerals of any type, protein, or corn is BAITING and the DNR officers have full latitude given by the OCG and are backed by the superior court judges of our state regarding turkey "baiting". The main complaint I have is that the rules and regulations are difficult to find. The "guidelines" book should outline IN BOLD PRINT THAT ANY HUNTING IN AN AREA NEAR MINERAL OR SUPPLEMENTAL FEED IS BAITING and subject to fines.  Thanks to this forum, I was directed to the OCG, where I was able to read the law. The average hunter thinks you can hunt turkeys 200 yards or more from supplemental feed.  It's like a secret rule. But yet most citations issued regarding hunting turkeys is for hunting over bait.  You realize all adjacent states allow hunting over bait. There is obviously an overpopulation of deer, a very small population of turkey hunters in GA, and the DNR wonders why the numbers of hunters is dwinding in our state. Dont get me wrong, I HATE the concept of poaching, but to give officers latitude to issue citations for hunting near supplemental feeding is ridiculous, especially in a drought, when what you spend your precious time planting doesnt half sprout. All that most landowners want to do is help the wildlife prosper, then hunt it. Is that wrong? But the main point is, PUBLISH THE RULES SO EVERYONE CAN UNDERSTAND THE LETTER OF THE LAW, and get rid of ambiguous distances and rules.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Mar 31, 2009)

I know it is officers discretion but my buddy specifically called the DNR office in Social Circle and they told him 200 yards.


----------



## Randy (Mar 31, 2009)

Jody,
It appears that this is an unwritten rule within the DNR now. All else being equal, I believe they will let you hunt as long as you abide by the 200 yards rule that was set for deer.  However, that is not what the law says.


----------



## buffbenj (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a good friend who was given a citation this past deer season for hunting over corn.  He had put one pile of corn out on the ground in August, he verified in October it was gone, and the DNR officer confronted him during the first week of gun season, dug in the area and found ONE kernel of corn, and gave him a citation. My buddy pled it down with the DA to $100 and paid the fine.  I am now carrying my digital video camera with me anytime I hunt, not for wildlife, but to document in case an officer confronts me (and I have nothing to hide). And just because one officer gives you the "OK" to hunt 200 yards away does NOT mean other officers will concur. Get it in writing (Good luck!)  I really would like to respect the DNR, but the more you hear, the less you want to hunt.  These forums are a great example of how difficult it is to understand and interpret the law, such as the handgun regulations and hunting.  No one seems to know the answers to really basic questions. How frustrating.  The law should be clearly outlined, readily accessible, and easy to understand.


----------



## jleepeters (Mar 31, 2009)

I called the dnr in Social Cirlce as well Jody, they transfered me to some other office and the lady told me its the same as deer also. They said the rules didn't vary for different wildlife. This is a crazy subject because every game warden says something different about it


----------



## robertyb (Mar 31, 2009)

Someone please show me where in the game regulations it says that you can not hunt turkeys as long as you are over two hundred yards away from a feeder and out of sight of it. The regulations do not differentiate between deer and turkey (or any other animal). It simply states that it is illegal to hunt within two hundred yards of or in a direct line of sight of a feeder.

I personally know two game wardens that hunt (or have hunted) turkeys on a club that has their feeders on a year round feeding program and they have the areas roped off two hundred yards from each feeder. 

And after working for the State of Georgia for 34 years I can assure you that we never allowed to make up rules or regulations as we went along. We had to play it "by the book".


----------



## buffbenj (Mar 31, 2009)

http://www.lexis-nexis.com/hottopics/gacode/default.asp
Look at the law as it reads in 27-3-9. The 200 yard rule clearly applies only to deer.  The "Hunting Regulations" publication put out by the DNR does not address in detail baiting turkeys. The official code of Georgia does. It does not specify how far away from feeders you can hunt turkeys.  I suppose if DNR officers want to hunt 200 yards  from feed, I know not who would stop them. BUT they can flat out write YOU a citation and have you barred from hunting for the following year as well, if they choose to do so. And they have in past cases. It is truly left to the discretion of the DNR officer.  You dont have to have an officer read you the law, you can read it yourself, if you know where to find the law (i.e. the above web address)


----------



## Gadget (Apr 1, 2009)

*It's clear to me, 200yd rule does NOT apply to turkey........DEER ONLY!*

§ 27-3-9.  Unlawful enticement of game


   (a) It shall be unlawful for any person to place, expose, deposit, distribute, or scatter any corn, wheat, or other grains, salts, apples, or other feeds or bait so as to constitute a lure or attraction or enticement for any game bird or game animal on or over any area where hunters are or will be hunting; provided, however, that it shall be lawful to hunt deer within the vicinity of such feeds if the hunter is at least 200 yards away from and not within sight of the feed or bait.

(b) Except as otherwise provided by law or regulation, it shall be unlawful for any person to hunt any game bird or game animal upon, over, around, or near any place where any such feed or bait has been placed, exposed, deposited, distributed, or scattered so as to constitute a lure, attraction, or enticement to such birds or animals. It shall also be unlawful to hunt any game animal or game bird upon, over, around, or near any such place for a period of ten days following the complete removal of all such feed or bait.

(c) When a conservation ranger is aware or becomes aware that a clearly identifiable area of land or field is baited for doves in such a manner that hunting thereon would be a violation of subsection (b) of this Code section, it shall be the duty of the conservation ranger to require the owner or other person having lawful possession or control of the baited area of land or field to remove such bait. The conservation ranger shall require such owner or other person to erect on the area of land or field signs having printed thereon the words: "No Hunting, Baited Field." Such signs shall remain for ten days after bait is removed. The printing on such signs shall be clearly visible to a person with normal eyesight from a distance of at least 50 yards. A sufficient number of such signs shall be erected to provide reasonable notice to hunters that the field or area is baited. If the conservation ranger cannot locate the owner or other person having lawful possession or control of the baited area of land or field, it shall be the duty of such conservation ranger to erect such signs. The owner or other person having lawful possession or control of a baited area or field who fails to comply with an order of a conservation ranger requiring the removal of bait or the erection of signs, or both, as required by this subsection shall be guilty of a misdemeanor. When a conservation ranger is aware that a clearly identifiable area of land or field is baited in such a manner that hunting thereon would be a violation of subsection (b) of this Code section prior to any such violation, no charge may be brought against any person under subsection (b) of this Code section unless the provisions of this subsection have been followed. Nothing in this subsection shall be construed to preclude the owner or other person having lawful possession or control of a baited area or field from being charged with and convicted of a violation of subsection (a) of this Code section. Nothing in this subsection shall be construed to preclude a person's being charged with and convicted of a violation of subsection (b) of this Code section when such violation is on a baited area of land or field which was not previously identified by a conservation ranger as provided in this subsection prior to such violation.


----------



## Randy (Apr 1, 2009)

Notice in article "a" that Gadget posted it is unlawful to "PLACE".  Article "b" adresses hunting over it.  So if you find bait that is placed, the person placing that bait is guilty of breaking the law in article "A".  And they are the ones who should be cited.  Of course this NEVER happens.


----------



## Gadget (Apr 1, 2009)

Randy said:


> Notice in article "a" that Gadget posted it is unlawful to "PLACE".  Article "b" adresses hunting over it.  So if you find bait that is placed, the person placing that bait is guilty of breaking the law in article "A".  And they are the ones who should be cited.  Of course this NEVER happens.




That's a good point Randy, and very true.........


----------



## dfhooked (Apr 1, 2009)

Yet again this is a slippery slope. I used to hunt a large tract on the river in heard. We fed all turkey season and the gw knew where are feed stations were. His directions to us were, unload your gun when within 200 yds and you are fine. I also know of a gw that hunts property with many year rd protein gravity feeders and he goes by the 200 yd rule. This is yet another one of the grey areas that varies from warden to warden. If they want to write u a ticket they will find a grey area. Most thought are not out to operate this way.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks for the great comprehensive law details, Gadget.  

Wish they would print all the hunting law details in the hardcopy regulations they make available each August where you buy your hunting license.  Never saw all this verbage before since I just checked all 50 pages of the current 2008-2009 seasons & regulations booklet.  I did not realize the DNR/WRD booklet only abbreviates the official comprehensive laws.  



Gadget said:


> § 27-3-9.  Unlawful enticement of game
> 
> 
> (a) It shall be unlawful for any person to place, expose, deposit, distribute, or scatter any corn, wheat, or other grains, salts, apples, or other feeds or bait so as to constitute a lure or attraction or enticement for any game bird or game animal on or over any area where hunters are or will be hunting; provided, however, that it shall be lawful to hunt deer within the vicinity of such feeds if the hunter is at least 200 yards away from and not within sight of the feed or bait.
> ...


----------



## JohnBenoit09 (Apr 1, 2009)

Im sorry but for a warden to write a ticket for baiting when the "deer protein feed"  is up inside a trough with a mineral lick beside it, then Im on bad terms with that warden. Not trying to stir the pot but when theres no corn or "turkey feed" around, I don't see what the problem is. (If its an abvious reason its for deer management)


----------



## Thebody (Apr 1, 2009)

JohnBenoit09 said:


> Im sorry but for a warden to write a ticket for baiting when the "deer protein feed"  is up inside a trough with a mineral lick beside it, then Im on bad terms with that warden. Not trying to stir the pot but when theres no corn or "turkey feed" around, I don't see what the problem is. (If its an abvious reason its for deer management)



I think it has more to do with the fact that most deer pellets contain some sort of grain.  By law, that makes it illegal.  It's a stretch, I know, and I would love to have the pellets out right now, but it's just not worth it to me.


----------



## Throwback (Apr 15, 2012)

JohnBenoit09 said:


> Im sorry but for a warden to write a ticket for baiting when the "deer protein feed"  is up inside a trough with a mineral lick beside it, then Im on bad terms with that warden. Not trying to stir the pot but when theres no corn or "turkey feed" around, I don't see what the problem is. (If its an abvious reason its for deer management)



tell that to my uncle that had to stop creep feeding his calves because the (wild)  turkeys kept eating it all. 

if you don't think turkeys won't stand in line to eat pellets out of a trough feeder you don't have much experience with turkeys and feed. 

the law don't say "corn" is illegal is says corn, wheat, or other grains, salts, apples, or other feeds or bait so as to constitute a lure or attraction or enticement for any game bird...

if they eat it, guess what it is if it didn't grow there naturally.........bait. 

go to the feed store and buy you some pellitized turkey feed. i assure you there is such a thing. and they even feed it in troughs......


T


----------

